# Goodbye to our Miss Molly



## Nancy McClelland

Another sad day. We said goodbye to our big girl Molly this morning. She's the oldest bunny we've ever been blessed with and would have been 16 this July. She's been going downhill for several months so we've been working harder at taking care of her. Yesterday, all she could do was lay on her side and we couldn't get her to eat any of her favorites, so it was time. We will all miss you big girl. I'll never forget you and Lilly doing the bunny 500 in Daniel's living room or how you'd both steal any seat if someone got up. Rest in peace old girl and binky free.


----------



## lovelops

OH.. I'm so so soooo sorry to hear about you losing Molly... that close to 16 is a miracle! You hang in there! 


Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc

Bye bye Molly, you don't know how much you'll be missed. You had a good old life and you're young again now binkying over that bridge. I am so very sorry to read this but thinking of all those wonderful memories you have with her.


----------



## zombiesue

I was expecting this. Good bye, Molly. </3


----------



## Tauntz

Oh, no!!!! I'm so so sorry! I can't imagine how difficult Miss Molly's loss must be after having her for nearly 16 years! I will soon have my first 18 year old "pet." We have been together since he was 4 months old. We've shared the baby years, terrible teens & now in our mostly well-behaved young adulthood. Darn, I need to find him a RC car for his 18th birthday! Praying for you with your loss of Miss Molly. I hope you will soon find peace & joy with your special Molly memories.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

we had her for 9 years, we adopted her and her big Sister Lilly back in 2005, we lost Lilly less than a year after we moved to Las Vegas, I miss both my Big Girls, Lilly would lay on my back while I was sleeping on the couch, Molly somehow managed to get over the child baracades in the living room and I would wake up with a Bunny laying next to me on my pillow

This is Molly on the Right


----------



## Nancy McClelland

They came to us from a couple that had to move and could no longer keep them. They were both over six but never acted their age, just like me! Lilly was the light colored one and she passed to the bridge 1-05-09. We really didn't think we'd ever have a bunny for such a long time but she just kept going just like our Zeba Finch Arturo who passed last year at 12 3/4---they both defied the odds for sure. It's getting harder on us as none of our batch is young that we moved down here with--our baby is over 7 so i guess she's not a baby anymore. Bye my sweet girl.


----------



## Aubrisita

I am so very sorry for your loss. Big hugs to you all, Molly was a beautiful bunny.


----------



## kmaben

Sorry to hear about another loss Larry. It never gets easy. Binky free Molly. Look after us.


----------



## pani

So sorry to hear about Molly's passing over to the Rainbow Bridge. She was beautiful, and she was lucky to live such a long life with you. Binky free, Molly. ray:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

gonna miss the girls, hasn't been the same since Lilly Passed back in 2009, but she has her sister back with her, gonna miss the bunny 5000 I had in my living room


----------



## jemm

So sorry for you, sounds like Molly had a good time with you and a long great life sure she will be missed but you have all those great memories. Binky free Molly x


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

Molly was the Jealous type, when ever Lilly would lay on my back when I was sleeping on my couch, she would chase her off and then lay on my back


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We buried our old girl in the yard today next to my little boy Finn. One of the chores I hate the most.:angel:


----------



## Tammy B

Hi...So sorry to hear about the passing of Molly ...16 is amazing though it sounded like she had an amazing life


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

she did, always loved attention and had to fend her off when it was time for treats, when I was watching tv when living in California she would hop up on the couch and lay right next to me, or lay right on top of my feet


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry.

Binky free, Molly!!


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I miss my old girl, always underfeet when I came in, she always kept my feet warm


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my old girl. It's been a whole year. We miss you and always will love you.


----------



## lovelops

Time just passes by too fast at times... other times it crawls like a snail. I'm sorry your girl is gone and it's coming up to a year when my Baby Marta died... april 29th... 

Vanessa


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

still hard to believe you're gone my old girl, I miss getting hugs from you in the morning


----------



## stitch&flopsy

What happened? You have many of these rainbow bridge announcements, why is this? But I am very sorry for your loss, especially if they're all happening right after each other. 16 is an amazing feat though I know you would've liked it to be even longer. R.I.P


----------



## Nancy McClelland

The post were all originally by me. Some of them are more than six years old. I think my son had nothing better to do one night recently and visited several of them--I usually re hit them each year on the anniversary. The only recent one is for my big old girl, Serena.


----------



## HEM

Oh no, what a bad week
So sorry to hear, we hope everyone is alright
She looked like a lil queen
RIP Molly


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

HEM said:


> Oh no, what a bad week
> So sorry to hear, we hope everyone is alright
> She looked like a lil queen
> RIP Molly




Molly was the bossy one of the 2


----------



## Nancy McClelland

2 years since you left us my big girl--tempus fugit. Love you and miss you, binky free.


----------



## lovelops

Nancy McClelland said:


> 2 years since you left us my big girl--tempus fugit. Love you and miss you, binky free.



I can't believe it. And it's going on a year since Lady passed. I'm there with you Nancy...


Vanessa


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

lovelops said:


> I can't believe it. And it's going on a year since Lady passed. I'm there with you Nancy...
> 
> 
> Vanessa




it's never easy losing them


----------



## lovelops

ArmyGuyDan said:


> it's never easy losing them



Agreed.


Vanessa


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I still miss her a bunch


----------



## Nancy McClelland

3 years tomorrow since you have been gone--love and miss you a whole bunch. Hard to believe that Bambi is going to be 17 in a couple more days.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still miss you big girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey there my big girl, still thinking of you and always will.


----------



## Lokin4AReason

sending my sincere condolences and may they all binky away over that rainbow at where we ll meet them one day awaiting US ...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't seem like it could be 6 years already my big girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

7 years now and still missing you big girl.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Nancy McClelland said:


> 7 years now and still missing you big girl.


It is always sad seeing your post about all the bunnies that have passed away, but I always love seeing how old they were when they passed. You give your bunnies such long and happy lives ❤❤❤


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We do the best we can for them. Cosmo has been with us for 6 years now and Nikki 3rd with us for 6 months--he needs to be neutered soon, very pesty/happy rabbit.


----------



## BunBun71

I am sooooo sorry for your loss.  (RIP)


----------



## Hannahsigurdson

My beautiful boy Theo passed away due to anesthesia before a neutering procedure. He was only 7 months old. I loved him dearly. I know he is binkying in heaven and eating as much curly parsley as he desires. Rest in peace babe 1/20/21


----------



## Nancy McClelland

8 years already--miss you sweet girl.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

I miss so many (basically all) of the buns we parented for the past 18 years. Prior to adopting and rescue, there were cottontail buns who captured our hearts.

It is never easy is so true. We have more than a decade yet of innocent precious lives to chaperone as they become much-treasured senior citizens.

Life is precious to those whose life it is.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We've been rescuing for more than 2 decades--some we adopted out to forever homes and some we kept for their entire life--over 50 in all and their passing always hurts our hearts. Thanks everybody.


----------



## MoonMama




----------

